# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  MesoDyne labs.

## Atomini

This is the MesoDyne labs thread.

MesoDyne is an Australian lab, and most of their liquids come in 20ml vials, which I always love as its double the amount that seems to be standard out there. I have been using MesoDyne gear for 5 years straight, consistently. My experience is only limited to their Tren Acetate and Test Prop, but I have know others who have used their Winny, Test Enanthate , Tren Enanthate, etc. and everyone reports excellent quality.

My own experience has been extremely positive as well, and I am using a different lab for the first time in 5 years in my upcoming cycle. I do feel a little uneasy about leaving a tried, tested, and true brand that i've been using for 5 years, even if it might be for just one cycle. I've never been let down by MesoDyne, their products are smooth, and properly dosed. I've never really had an issue with post-injection pain with their tren ace or test prop (but then again, I AM an avid acetate and propionate user, so that could just be my injection sites having grown used to it).

I only have opened left over or half-used vials to post pictures of, but here they are. Test Prop and Tren Ace:

----------


## Trying-Hard

Excellent. Has anyone had a positive experience with MesoDyne labs like Atomini did?

----------


## ironbeck

Have not had the pleasure...

----------


## snowman

> This is the MesoDyne labs thread.
> 
> MesoDyne is an Australian lab, and most of their liquids come in 20ml vials, which I always love as its double the amount that seems to be standard out there. I have been using MesoDyne gear for 5 years straight, consistently. My experience is only limited to their Tren Acetate and Test Prop, but I have know others who have used their Winny, Test Enanthate , Tren Enanthate, etc. and everyone reports excellent quality.
> 
> My own experience has been extremely positive as well, and I am using a different lab for the first time in 5 years in my upcoming cycle. I do feel a little uneasy about leaving a tried, tested, and true brand that i've been using for 5 years, even if it might be for just one cycle. I've never been let down by MesoDyne, their products are smooth, and properly dosed. I've never really had an issue with post-injection pain with their tren ace or test prop (but then again, I AM an avid acetate and propionate user, so that could just be my injection sites having grown used to it).
> 
> I only have opened left over or half-used vials to post pictures of, but here they are. Test Prop and Tren Ace:


I never used it myself, but i hear nothing but great comments about mesodyne, and everything you say, i hear a lot of people saying the same thing....so far i was not able to get my hands on some, but thats a lab, that i would not mind trying in the future ( and for the record, im not fishing, so dont think im looking for any source).
I do have a question for you...IF you been using this lab for 5 years and are happy with it, why change? If its not broken dont fix it; i only change labs, IF i feel their product is not the same anymore, or fakes are starting to me made, or something better came along... may i know , what lab you using for your next cycle?

----------


## Atomini

> I never used it myself, but i hear nothing but great comments about mesodyne, and everything you say, i hear a lot of people saying the same thing....so far i was not able to get my hands on some, but thats a lab, that i would not mind trying in the future ( and for the record, im not fishing, so dont think im looking for any source).
> I do have a question for you...IF you been using this lab for 5 years and are happy with it, why change? If its not broken dont fix it; i only change labs, IF i feel their product is not the same anymore, or fakes are starting to me made, or something better came along... may i know , what lab you using for your next cycle?


I'm changing labs just to try something new, and because there was a slightly better price difference. I believe its always good to keep options open and have at least 2 or 3 labs that you can rely on, because in this game, you never know if a lab might get busted or suddenly go under or just shut down for whatever reason. Not that I think MesoDyne ever would, but what if one day they shut down for some reason (even if its just temporarily)? Happened recently with Life-Sciences labs, actually. I was using their HGH and 2 months ago they halted production of their HGH. I had nothing else to turn to since that was all I was using. I frantically purchased kigtropin kits and ended up getting 3 kits of absolute crap. I eventually got a good HGH brand i'm on now, so all is well there.

The lab i'm trying out is Gen Sys labs (I made a separate thread on them here: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...-Gen-Sys)-labs.). I trust my source, and that's what matters. I know my source personally and he is the type of guy who will REFUSE to sell you something that he _knows_ is crap (even if you specifically asked him to look into getting a specific brand or whatever). Only the best from him. And i've been hearing good reviews on Gen Sys labs. I likely see myself going back to MesoDyne after this cycle though, I just love the 20ml bottles.

----------


## Trying-Hard

Anyone else use Mesodyne labs, particular their Test E? I want to give them a try but would like a few more confirmation that this is good stuff before I give it a go..=)

----------


## Atomini

I can't speak from experience since I am a short ester ONLY type of guy, but I have a buddy who uses their test E and he has had nothing but great results from it.

----------


## b.keeny

I am from Toronto, ON and i've been provided by third party. Yes I have been using this products for over two years specifically Sustanon 250. 
I was going to order some myself since I really like the mass and power result.

----------


## Atomini

> I am from Toronto, ON and i've been provided by third party. Yes I have been using this products for over two years specifically Sustanon 250. 
> I was going to order some myself since I really like the mass and power result.


If you're from Toronto, you're probably getting it from the same guy I do  :Wink:  . Does his name start with a B?

----------


## random guy

Im covinced that people writing these reviews are the people selling this shit gear. Mesodyne labs sucks ****ing balls. Tried the tren ace, soon realized it was bunk shit. Pretty sure this product has very little cost and is all profit. SO BEWARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


> This is the MesoDyne labs thread.
> 
> MesoDyne is an Australian lab, and most of their liquids come in 20ml vials, which I always love as its double the amount that seems to be standard out there. I have been using MesoDyne gear for 5 years straight, consistently. My experience is only limited to their Tren Acetate and Test Prop, but I have know others who have used their Winny, Test Enanthate , Tren Enanthate, etc. and everyone reports excellent quality.
> 
> My own experience has been extremely positive as well, and I am using a different lab for the first time in 5 years in my upcoming cycle. I do feel a little uneasy about leaving a tried, tested, and true brand that i've been using for 5 years, even if it might be for just one cycle. I've never been let down by MesoDyne, their products are smooth, and properly dosed. I've never really had an issue with post-injection pain with their tren ace or test prop (but then again, I AM an avid acetate and propionate user, so that could just be my injection sites having grown used to it).
> 
> I only have opened left over or half-used vials to post pictures of, but here they are. Test Prop and Tren Ace:

----------


## Atomini

> Im covinced that people writing these reviews are the people selling this shit gear. Mesodyne labs sucks ****ing balls. Tried the tren ace, soon realized it was bunk shit. Pretty sure this product has very little cost and is all profit. SO BEWARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Don't know where you've been getting your stuff from, but I have a highly trustable source whom I know personally and I have NEVER EVER had any issues!

----------


## GoldenSultanPrince

Do they ship to US?

----------


## b.keeny

> If you're from Toronto, you're probably getting it from the same guy I do  . Does his name start with a B?


Actually No but I'd like to know if you have a reliable guy to contact!
Thanks

----------


## MrGoodLife

I been searching for this brand months now can someone Email or Txt me where I can locate this ? 9053807288

----------


## JinNtonic

> I been searching for this brand months now can someone Email or Txt me where I can locate this ? 9053807288


Wow, unbelievable...

----------


## Back In Black

Mrgoodlife, this is not a source board, please edit your post if you want to stick around. You are gonna get scammed crazy leaving a number on here.

----------


## Back In Black

> Wow, unbelievable...


Jin can you edit the quote in your reply for me please, thanks :Smilie:

----------

